

Ask HN: Is there a "sync & share" service for Bookmarks? - captn3m0

I've got a bookmarks folder that I want to share with my team-mates. I want something similar to Dropbox, but for bookmarks. If anyone makes any changes to an bookmark(s) in that folder, they are reflected across everyone's copies.<p>Is there such a service? I started working on something along these lines (Chrome Extension), but something kept nagging me that someone must have certainly solved this problem.<p>I like native bookmarks, and don't want all the fizz of tags, search and stuff. I just want a "sync" across teams service for my bookmarks.
======
miles_matthias
I haven't heard of an actual service, but have you thought of actually using
Dropbox? It's kind of hacky but there seem to a few good discussions out there
about it.

<http://wiki.dropbox.com/TipsAndTricks/SyncFirefoxBookmarks>
<http://forums.dropbox.com/topic.php?id=4637>

Although, everyone would probably have to use the same browser.

I would love to see this made though - a drop dead bookmark sharer like
Dropbox did with general files.

~~~
captn3m0
I thought about using Dropbox, but the trouble was keeping just a single
folder shared. I could trim bookmarks.html and sync it across, but then it
would still have to be synced back via an addon/extension.

Seems like I just got my weekend project :)

~~~
miles_matthias
haha well good luck! I'd love to help any way I can, or at least read about
your progress in a future blog post, this is an interesting project to me.
Feel free to contact me (info in profile).

~~~
captn3m0
I asked around, and found that XMarks does have a share feature. I'm using it
for the moment, although it does not have sync. On the plus side, it has an
RSS feed.

I'll let you know if I reach something substantial.

------
nyist
I just uploaded a bookmarking Chrome extension that does the tagging for you.
I am using myself so far but if you want to try it I can send you the link. I
set it up so that I click on the icon and the bookmark is saved. But I am sure
I can add a popup that will let you choose a "folder" to save. This is the
backend in google app engine: <http://ting-1.appspot.com/>

------
captn3m0
I'm thinking of doing this integrated with dropbox, so that DB takes care of
who you share your bookmarks with, and the extension syncs them for you. I
don't have to even host a server, just use dropbox's storage. And the best
part is that Dropbox has full-revision support, with easy reversions. You
could probably even get diffs of what someone updated on DB.

Any ideas?

------
billswift
This is a bit off-topic, but I have occasionally had trouble backing up and
transferring bookmarks, so when I add something to my bookmarks now I usually
(unless it's a strictly temporary bookmark) add the URL to a text file. It's a
pain, but fairly cheap as insurance.

